# They'll Put Anything In Vending Machines



## Whyemier (Feb 6, 2016)

*Saw this on 'Snopes'. Never saw one of these but did see some beer vending machines when I was in Germany.  Don't know if they still use them there since that was 23 years ago.*

*Bourb-On Demand*
*A photograph depicting a whisky vending machine is real, but the device wasn't as common as believed.*

196
	

		
			
		

		
	




 A vintage photograph shows: A whisky vending machine.

Origin:A photograph purportedly depicting a "whisky vending machine" from the 1960s is frequently shared on online along with the claim that this type of device was commonly found in workplaces of the era:




This machine pictured did dispense a "full measure" of whisky, it was designed to mix the liquor with soda or water rather than deliver it straight. Second, this photograph was not taken in a business workplace.

According to the caption supplied by the picture's rightsholder, Corbis Images, this photograph originated at a 1960 trade show for vending machine manufacturers:

Monica Bays pours herself a whisky and soda from an automatic vending slot machine at a trade fair. The machine, produced by Rollason Aerocessaries of Croydon, mixes whisky, water and soda when you insert 2 shillings and sixpence. Time switches ensure it locks automatically to conform with licensing hours.

The Second Automatic Vending Exhibit and Convention was held in February 1960. A brochure from the event notes that there were two other liquor vending machines on display at the convention, one that dispenses a gin and tonic and the other a rum toddy. While these automated liquor vending devices may have captured the online world's attention in the 21st century, the most popular drink dispenser shown at the Automatic Vending Exhibit back in 1960 was actually a tea machine.

The exhibit also featured vending machines for pens, towels, milk, bakery items, soups, combs, razors, chocolate, cold buffet items, and cigarettes. Some of these machines are still in use in 2016, while others, such as the whisky dispenser, are rarely seen outside the collections of vintage vending machine aficionados. But although the single drink whisky machine may be a rarity nowadays, machines that vend full bottles of alcohol (as seen in the image at the head of this page) are not so uncommon.


----------



## francist (Feb 6, 2016)

My dad sold the ballpoint pens for vending machines -- well, tried to anyways. From what I recall the idea never really took off and all anyone can remember is the boxes of the ugliest, cheapest, all-plastic ballpoint pens floating around in the basement. Woulda been about 1965 or so, I'm thinkin. Wish I had kept some of them now!

-frank


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 6, 2016)

The gloves at work are in vending machines. You swipe your employee ID to get them, limited to two pair/day, and only the style approved for your area.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 6, 2016)

I wonder how they checked IDs


----------



## savarin (Feb 6, 2016)

If you want to see vending machines go to Japan.
umbrellas, live lobsters, fresh salad, a glass of draught beer, the list is endless and they are everywhere.
My favorite was an isotonic drink, not because of its refreshing qualities but because of its name - "Pocari Sweat"


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 7, 2016)

In grade school there was a quarter opperated pen and pencil machine in the library.
You could also buy pink slip on pencil erasers.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 7, 2016)

I have an acquaintance that filled his soda machine with beer - not commercial, but does it still count?


----------

